# Cinturón de fuego del Pacífico calentándose



## atom ant (19 Abr 2022)

Medio mundo está temblando, liberación de energía creciendo en pico, se espera un sismo de magnitud 7-8 en la costa americana, California...posible cisne negro en ciernes... Al loro


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2022)

Buen hilo de bolsa e inversiones.


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Abr 2022)

¿Pero no tocaba ahora aliens? Esto es un sindiós.


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Abr 2022)

Joder ya no se respeta ni el orden.

Los del terremoto, que vuelva a su lugar de la cola, que ahora tienen que salir los aliens.


----------



## atom ant (19 Abr 2022)

Vigilar los sismos o la actividad solar es una de mis aficiones.. conociendo la grosería generalizada de este foro, no debí avisar... disculpen


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Pero no tocaban ahora aliens? Esto es un sindiós.



yo ya me he depilado el ojal para la gran ocasión y recibimiento de las sondas anales, no homo


----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Abr 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> yo ya me he depilado el ojal para la gran ocasión y recibimiento de las sondas anales, no homo



Si es alien, no puede ser homo. Es otra especie.


----------



## Peluche (19 Abr 2022)

Hay muchos incredulos por aqui...Atom tiene razon y mejor que una imagen de ahora mismo.....no hay otra demostracion mejor





__





Latest Earthquakes







earthquake.usgs.gov





NO HAY QUE PAGAR NADA


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Medio mundo está temblando, liberación de energía creciendo en pico, se espera un sismo de magnitud 7-8 en la costa americana, California...posible cisne negro en ciernes... Al loro



de qué manera puede afectar un terremoto de esa magnitud para poder llamarlo cisne negro?


----------



## mmmarisa (19 Abr 2022)

Lo confirmó. Noto el haarp en marcha a toda pastilla desde ayer


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Abr 2022)

Próximo megaterremoto, cuando y donde será?


Según los científicos, no es tarea fácil la de predecir cuándo se producirá un terremoto. Así, afirman que a pesar de todas las señales y estudios existentes, estos no suponen unos indicadores positivos de que verdaderamente vayan a ocurrir. De hecho, los expertos muestran con cuidado cualquiera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalevala (19 Abr 2022)

Un terremoto grande no afecta a la bolsa.
De hecho los dos últimos grandes (>8 escala Richter) que provocaron tsunamis en Tailandia 2004 y Japón 2011, no afectaron a la bolsa


----------



## Kirinkanka (19 Abr 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Joder ya no se respeta ni el orden.
> 
> Los del terremoto, que vuelva a su lugar de la cola, que ahora tienen que salir los aliens.



Yo aposté por el meteorito…


----------



## FilibustHero (19 Abr 2022)

¿Pero ardiendo en el sentido geológico o geopolítico?


----------



## Sesino6 (19 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Medio mundo está temblando, liberación de energía creciendo en pico, se espera un sismo de magnitud 7-8 en la costa americana, California...posible cisne negro en ciernes... Al loro



Es normal, si el cinturón es de fuego se calienta.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (19 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> de qué manera puede afectar un terremoto de esa magnitud para poder llamarlo cisne negro?



Lugares tan emblemáticos como Silicon Valley y Hollywood al guano.
San Francisco en cambio se podría limpiar de mierda.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Lugares tan emblemáticos como Silicon Valley y Hollywood al guano.
> San Francisco en cambio se podría limpiar de mierda.



imaginate vivir en san francisco y ver venir un tsunami que arrastra millones de heces humanas y jeringuillas con sida y tu intentando subir a lo alto de una de esas pedazo cuestas que tienen mientras miles de sin techo caen rodando cuesta abajo y tienes que timear los saltos para evitarlos y que no te alcance la ola de sida y heces

joder, podria ser un videojuego de android facil


----------



## ueee3 (19 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Medio mundo está temblando, liberación de energía creciendo en pico, se espera un sismo de magnitud 7-8 en la costa americana, California...posible cisne negro en ciernes... Al loro



Gracias por avisar y no te tomes a mal los comentarios jocosos de la gente... no son contra ti, ante una mala noticia, es una manera de afrontarlo sin tremendismo. Y malas noticias se dan muchas en el foro.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Gracias por avisar y no te tomes a mal los comentarios jocosos de la gente... no son contra ti, ante una mala noticia, es una manera de afrontarlo sin tremendismo. Y malas noticias se dan muchas en el foro.



aqui vivimos de las malas noticias, unas particulas de antimateria foril llamadas NEGATRONES
cualquier forero que ponga una mala noticia es regado con nvtris como si fuera un bukake de nvtris, aunque siempre hay alguien que insulta un poco, pero es por tu bien, para que te salga piel de lagarto
lo que cuenta es generar odio, nvtris y derroicion, y si ademas puedes informar a la peña pues mucho mejor


----------



## Manteka (19 Abr 2022)

El 2015 en Chile pasé un terremoto 8,4... estaba en el supermercado y lo único que se me ocurrió fue sacar el movil y ponerme a grabar.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Abr 2022)

A ver, si los terremotos son un fenómeno propio de la tierra y los maremotos del agua. Esto que va a suceder en un cinturón de fuego, será un fuegomoto ¿No? En todo caso hasta octubre yo nos me preocuparía demasiado.


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Buen hilo de bolsa e inversiones.



bolsa magmatica


----------



## Guaguei (20 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Vigilar los sismos o la actividad solar es una de mis aficiones.. conociendo la grosería generalizada de este foro, no debí avisar... disculpen



sigue vigilando y mantenos informados


----------



## frankie83 (20 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Medio mundo está temblando, liberación de energía creciendo en pico, se espera un sismo de magnitud 7-8 en la costa americana, California...posible cisne negro en ciernes... Al loro



voy a terminar sitio en el ignore...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Abr 2022)

Y que hacemos ...invertimos en eso ?


----------



## tikonenko (20 Abr 2022)

Va calentando... para Octubre explota el cinturón, crack en la bolsa, terremotos, tsunamis, III guerra mundial, Mad Max, pero todo en Octubre, mes burbujarra por excelencia...


----------



## Alfa555 (20 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si es alien, no puede ser homo. Es otra especie.



Habrá aliens hembra digo yo ... En el caso de que tengan dimorfismo sexual...


----------



## F.Alonso21 (20 Abr 2022)

Ya ves tu lo que me importa lo que les pase a esos progres.

Acaso producen algo esencial para nosotros?

Ya va tocando terremoto gordo por esa zona no? hace 100-120 años del ultimo si mal no recuerdo. (California).



atom ant dijo:


> Vigilar los sismos o la actividad solar es una de mis aficiones.. conociendo la grosería generalizada de este foro, no debí avisar... disculpen



Como va el tema solar? tengo ganas que se funda toda la tecnologia de espionaje y modo orwelliano de los progres estos en el momento que esten a punto de controlarnos.

Seremos libres y todos sus trabajadores top en nuestros paises seran perseguidos por los crimenes de guerra cometidos.

La putada serian los transformadores electricos para la luz...

Si hubieramos sido mas ricos, la peña tendria placas solares y tiraria... (algo).

Si es pura maldad y que hubieran obligado donde mas poblacion hay del mundo a politicas reales de 1-2 hijos, mira Europa ha decrecido poblacion original y ahora se follaran a la mitad en breves, pero te traen invasores... ni pies ni cabeza.

La tormenta solar jodera su sistema orwelliano, mas bien analizando economia y su aumento de robotizacion en x profesiones se entiende todo.

Miniedad de hielo no se si la tendremos, le esta costando, tenia pinta pero ni una floja, pero si deberia tocar, pero ha flojeado muchisimo este invierno (en esto si que lo ando siguiendo ya que se algo de la materia).



El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Lugares tan emblemáticos como Silicon Valley y Hollywood al guano.
> San Francisco en cambio se podría limpiar de mierda.




Siempre te quedara el GTA5 hombre, te olvidas de que sobran progres en esa zona y hay mucha gente chunga y no es coña.

Pena poca viendo lo que estan haciendonos en Europa, ademas odian a los hispanos y españoles (nada que ver con Florida o Texas).


----------



## atom ant (20 Abr 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> de qué manera puede afectar un terremoto de esa magnitud para poder llamarlo cisne negro?



Hombre, un terremoto fuerte en Chile que dañe las infraestructuras podría parar la producción de cobre durante semanas, uno en Hawái podría producir un tsunami devastador en todo el Pacífico, con uno fuerte en taiwan o inmediaciones se nos apretaría el culo al planeta entero con la dependencia que le tenemos, uno fuerte en la falla de San Andrés o en Yelowstone haría cundir el pánico en EEUU...
saludos


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Abr 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Habrá aliens hembra digo yo ... En el caso de que tengan dimorfismo sexual...



¿Y si tú te follas a un rinoceronte macho, qué eres, homosexual o bestialista?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y si tú te follas a un rinoceronte macho, qué eres, homosexual o bestialista?



primero lo uno y luego lo otro


----------



## Alfa555 (20 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y si tú te follas a un rinoceronte macho, qué eres, homosexual o bestialista?



Si es macho bestialista homosexual ... Si es hembra bestialista a secas ... Yo lo veo claro ...


----------



## YoArnold83 (20 Abr 2022)

Fuente? O lo has soñado...


----------



## Zoeric (20 Abr 2022)

YoArnold83 dijo:


> Fuente? O lo has soñado...



Tiene una máquina de sismoaficionado que está echando más fuego que el polígrafo de pakirrin


----------



## Sibarita (20 Abr 2022)

Yo puedo asegurar que después de una temporada relativamente larga sin terremotos de cierta magnitud, en Japón estamos viendo un incremento alarmante en terremotos de más de magnitud 3. Dicen que el gran terremoto que se espera ya debería haber sucedido.


----------



## npintos (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## R_Madrid (20 Abr 2022)

que mania con no enlazar fuentes o exponer el origen de los datos


----------



## npintos (20 Abr 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Yo puedo asegurar que después de una temporada relativamente larga sin terremotos de cierta magnitud, en Japón estamos viendo un incremento alarmante en terremotos de más de magnitud 3. Dicen que el gran terremoto que se espera ya debería haber sucedido.



Intentaré bajar un histórico para ver si los datos comprueban sus impresiones. A simple vista parece que la cantidad es muy impresionante, pero desconozco si es la normal.
気象庁｜統合地図ページ


----------



## Sibarita (20 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Intentaré bajar un histórico para ver si los datos comprueban sus impresiones. A simple vista parece que la cantidad es muy impresionante, pero desconozco si es la normal.
> 気象庁｜統合地図ページ
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031266



Siempre hay pequeños terremotos, la gran mayoría imperceptibles o de baja intensidad, pero últimamente lo que ha cambiado es la magnitud y la duración. Vamos lo digo porque lo vivo en carnes propias.


----------



## tovarovsky (20 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> imaginate vivir en san francisco y ver venir un tsunami que arrastra millones de heces humanas y jeringuillas con sida y tu intentando subir a lo alto de una de esas pedazo cuestas que tienen mientras miles de sin techo caen rodando cuesta abajo y tienes que timear los saltos para evitarlos y que no te alcance la ola de sida y heces
> 
> joder, podria ser un videojuego de android facil



La gran pororoca de mierda Franciskera tiene visos de ser cierta. Ojalá se cumpla tu visión de futuro!


----------



## chocolate (20 Abr 2022)

Una rara alineación planetaria se producirá este miércoles: ¿qué sucederá?


El próximo 20 de abril se alinearán cuatro planetas del Sistema Solar (Venus, Jupiter, Saturno y Marte). La Luna será parte del evento el 23 de abril.



as.com


----------



## alas97 (20 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Vigilar los sismos o la actividad solar es una de mis aficiones.. conociendo la grosería generalizada de este foro, no debí avisar... disculpen



yo si agradezco, el planeta sigue a lo suyo que es como debe ser. lo demás es artificial siempre creado por los mismos y aburre la verdad.


----------



## zirick (20 Abr 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Hombre, un terremoto fuerte en Chile que dañe las infraestructuras podría parar la producción de cobre durante semanas, uno en Hawái podría producir un tsunami devastador en todo el Pacífico, con uno fuerte en taiwan o inmediaciones se nos apretaría el culo al planeta entero con la dependencia que le tenemos, uno fuerte en la falla de San Andrés o en Yelowstone haría cundir el pánico en EEUU...
> saludos



bueno, Yellowstone es otro tema.....

yo para llamar cisne negro a algún evento, se lo llamaría a un volcán que nos enviará unos años a un invierno total 

los terremotos y tsunamis, con el daño potencial que pueden crear, creo que no sería suficiente.... 

bueno, quizá que reviente por Anatolia y se llegase a cerrar el Bósforo

y yo que sé jejeje


----------



## Lado oscuro (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kartal (21 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Medio mundo está temblando, liberación de energía creciendo en pico, se espera un sismo de magnitud 7-8 en la costa americana, California...posible cisne negro en ciernes... Al loro



¿Cuándo crees que sucedería? ¿Este mes, este año...?


----------



## Kartal (21 Abr 2022)

6,7 frente a la costa pacífica de Nicaragua hace un rato.


----------



## Kubernet0 (21 Abr 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Un terremoto grande no afecta a la bolsa.
> De hecho los dos últimos grandes (>8 escala Richter) que provocaron tsunamis en Tailandia 2004 y Japón 2011, no afectaron a la bolsa



Dependerá bastante de lo que se lleve por delante un posible tsunami.


----------



## Kubernet0 (21 Abr 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A ver, si los terremotos son un fenómeno propio de la tierra y los maremotos del agua. Esto que va a suceder en un cinturón de fuego, será un fuegomoto ¿No? En todo caso hasta octubre yo nos me preocuparía demasiado.



Es un motomami


----------



## Será en Octubre (21 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Medio mundo está temblando, liberación de energía creciendo en pico, se espera un sismo de magnitud 7-8 en la costa americana, California...posible cisne negro en ciernes... Al loro



¿Qué broker me deja invertir en fuego?


----------



## Jalapa (22 Abr 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Es un motomami



Lo dice, lo dice .... 

Okay, motomami
Pesa mi tatami

Hit a lo tsunami

Oh
Okay, motomami
Fina, un origami
Cruda a lo sashimi
Oh


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Abr 2022)

NO PUEDE SER... NUNCA EN LA VIDA EN SIGLOS HA HABIDO TERREMOTOS EN EL CINTURÓN DEL PACÍFICO.... NI EN JAPÓNNN... LO DE FUKUSHIMA INVENTO DE ROJOS!

MAÑANA SEGURO QUE LLUEVE EN LA ÁRIDA GALICIA Y ESO SERÁ SEÑAL DEL FIN DE LOS TIEMPOS


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Abr 2022)

Lado oscuro dijo:


>



Lleva décadas en el Sistema Solar y supuestamente en 2017 tenía que haber chocado contra la Tierra según los magufos, va lento eh


----------



## Armando Kasitas (22 Abr 2022)

Lo de la edad de hielo, pues ya se lo recordaré dentro de 15 días.
Que oiga, ojalá, pero no lo veo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (22 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Lugares tan emblemáticos como Silicon Valley y Hollywood al guano.
> San Francisco en cambio se podría limpiar de mierda.



El premio gordo sería Yellowstone...


----------



## Dadaista (22 Abr 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Vigilar los sismos o la actividad solar es una de mis aficiones.. conociendo la grosería generalizada de este foro, no debí avisar... disculpen



Tranquilo, si pasa algo reflota el hilo y se lo recuerda a los que se mofaron, sin acritud. No se sienta culpable por ello que puede desarrollar el síndrome de Kasandra


----------



## Sibarita (23 Abr 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Lo de la edad de hielo, pues ya se lo recordaré dentro de 15 días.
> Que oiga, ojalá, pero no lo veo.



Llevo viviendo 12 años en un país con las 4 estaciones bien diferenciadas y este es el primer año que a finales casi de Abril aún voy de invierno…


----------



## Armando Kasitas (23 Abr 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Llevo viviendo 12 años en un país con las 4 estaciones bien diferenciadas y este es el primer año que a finales casi de Abril aún voy de invierno…



El invierno por el sur de España no ha sido tal y la primavera sí está siendo húmeda y fría (menos mal).
Las tendencias climáticas, de todas formas, hay que verlas con una proporción de tiempo mucho mayor.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (23 Abr 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> El 2015 en Chile pasé un terremoto 8,4... estaba en el supermercado y lo único que se me ocurrió fue sacar el movil y ponerme a grabar.



Como reaccionó la bolsa ?


----------



## Manteka (23 Abr 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Como reaccionó la bolsa ?



Bien. Casi sin efecto. Dos días después habia vuelto todo a la normalidad. El cobre se disparó pero por poco tiempo


----------



## Vivoenalemania (23 Abr 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Bien. Casi sin efecto. Dos días después habia vuelto todo a la normalidad. El cobre se disparó pero por poco tiempo



Aunque suene horrible lo segundo que entonces deberías de hacer si ocurre una catástrofe así otra vez ( después de asegurarte que tu gente esté bien ) es comprar etfs de cobre a mansalva . Oye como está chile con lo de el progresismo esta tan mal como los medios de derechas cuentan ? O es mucho exageración?


----------



## LMLights (23 Abr 2022)

Kirinkanka dijo:


> Yo aposté por el meteorito…



¿No era un coprolito?










npintos dijo:


> Intentaré bajar un histórico para ver si los datos comprueban sus impresiones. A simple vista parece que la cantidad es muy impresionante, pero desconozco si es la normal.
> 気象庁｜統合地図ページ
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031266



Alli estan acostumbrados, son capaces de montarse un bukkake en pleno temblor.


----------

